# WGSL in AKC?



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm wondering if anybody has any experience showing a WGSL dog in AKC? I have a puppy right now that's done very well in UKC and we have been trying AKC. She has a very moderate top line. Are we crazy or is there hope?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a poorly stacked picture of her at a UKC show...I don't think she's overly "WGSL looking".


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

WGSL tend to not show well in AKC. 

There was a WGSL dog that recently made AKC Ch. though so perhaps things are changing a bit?

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=691780-kappo-von-eisenwerk


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hopefully things are changing a bit. I'd really like to continue showing my girl in AKC but at the same time I don't want to throw a lot of money away while racking up points for others. Do you know if there is any way I can look up what judges that dog showed to?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Keep in mind that she's a leggy puppy! 

And yes you can look up what judges that dog showed under, but it will cost you ($8) to get an awards report from AKC.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

She is a very leggy puppy! I wouldn't expect her to win right now american or german line. I was just a little concerned about some of the comments at the shows, not anything mean or anything about my dog, just along the lines of "a german line in akc, you must be crazy!" lol


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope that's not from your competitors, because the people I know wouldn't say stuff like that to you. Hey, a German bitch went Winners at a specialty I was entered in. The ONLY German dog entered in the specialty. Never say never.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

They didn't mean it mean I think they were just being realistic with me that I would have to be a little strategic about where to enter and what judges. The competitors in my area have for the most part been very supportive


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Can somebody walk me through how to get an awards report on AKCS website? I can't seem to find it on the new website design.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No need to do an awards report. You can look up show results just by going on infodog/googling a dog's name


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kappo

If you scroll through this website about him, you can see some of his win photos. They've listed some of the judges under the win photos. One of them is the president of my local GSD club (Carol Smith).


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I know this dog has some points in AKC:

V29(BSZS) VA7(NASS) Whisky von der Wasserkuppe

I have not shown my own WGSL in AKC, although when our local GSD club does a fun "mock" show I might give it a whirl. Where are you located?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm surprised to see that most of Kappos wins were at specialty shows...I would have thought a WGSL would have a better chance at all breed shows.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If I can remember, I'll ask Carol what she liked about him. She's the judge that gave him 1st in the 12-18 puppy class at the regional specialty in Arizona. It was a five point major.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Mikki

I know in the ontario show circuit(canadian kennel club) there are a few wgsl breeders that have done very well group placements, champions. They tend to show under the FCI judges european, australian and south american judges. I am sure there are some american judges who like the wgsl lines but most would like the moderate asls in the all breed rings in the US


----------

